# Electric shower head



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> I get that part I was just fishing for a way to effectively ground a unit like this feeling at least in theory if it's properly grounded it's safe to use
> 
> Now if I lose a neutral forget it I ain't gettin anywhere near that shower


I wouldn't get near it either. 'Cuz it won't heat the water like it's supposed to and I've had enough cold showers in my life.

Opening the neutral will still not prevent the GFCI from doing it's job.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I wouldn't get near it either. 'Cuz it won't heat the water like it's supposed to and I've had enough cold showers in my life.
> 
> Opening the neutral will still not prevent the GFCI from doing it's job.


What's the most heat you're gonna get out of 110 anyway? 1500 watts?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> What's the most heat you're gonna get out of 110 anyway? 1500 watts?


They're not meant to heat water right from the street. They're meant to heat up already somewhat heated water. This allows the user to keep the temperature of their water heater down.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then ditch your washing machine, the icemaker in your fridge, garbage disposal, electric water heater, hot tub, sump pump, dishwasher and whirlpool.


Coffee maker too...



Irishslave said:


> What's the most heat you're gonna get out of 110 anyway? 1500 watts?


Probably work in central america where the incoming water is already warm.



480sparky said:


> They're not meant to heat water right from the street. They're meant to heat up already somewhat heated water. This allows the user to keep the temperature of their water heater down.


They make em for NA but it's a 30A unit, 4000 watts or something like that.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

480sparky said:


> They're not meant to heat water right from the street. They're meant to heat up already somewhat heated water. This allows the user to keep the temperature of their water heater down.


Really this is not completely true. I used one when we where in Costa Rica a number of years ago. It was this time of the year up in the mountains and basicly the only hot water. And the showers where pretty comfortable , not cold. You would control the temp by how fast you ran water through it.
Also run proper sized wired make a big difference on them. A lot of people would under size the wire which would cause it to not work as good. 
Guess my question has always been if wired up correctly would it need to be on a GFI? Never have seen one on one.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Coffee maker too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we where down there the water was anything but warm, :laughing: Mountain springs for water supply.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> When we where down there the water was anything but warm, :laughing: Mountain springs for water supply.


Are they 240v there?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Are they 240v there?


Nope just 110 unit says right on it 110-127 v


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Nope just 110 unit says right on it 110-127 v


Must have pretty low flow.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Must have pretty low flow.


You'll notice the diversion tube that removes most of the water from the path. That's for the unheated water.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Must have pretty low flow.


Not really got a good shower out of it. Like say main thing was having sufficient power running to it. Really I was impressed how well they do work.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You'll notice the diversion tube that removes most of the water from the path. That's for the unheated water.


No that diversion tube is for a little hand held sprayer, that is shut off when not used.


----------

